# One of the endless supply of n00bs....



## lemon_meringue (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, wasn't really sure where to start, so I thought I'd put my first post in here 

I do traditional Japanese Ju-Jitsu and I'm currently an orange belt (5th kyu). Absolutely love it- bit of an addiction, can't seem to get through a week without training lol

Hopefully I'll be able to contribute something useful to someone at some stage.......

Oh yeah, and I like pie. 

So how is everyone?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 30, 2008)

You have, indeed, come to the correct place to post greetings!  Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2008)

lemon_meringue said:


> Oh yeah, and I like pie.


 
Well that explains the screen name 

Welcome to MT


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:

pie is good...mmmm....cherry....


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 30, 2008)

Lemon meringue is the sauciest of my top 5 pies. Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome aboard!  Happy posting.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## lemon_meringue (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, wow everyone is so nice! What martial arts do you all do?


----------



## morph4me (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2008)

lemon_meringue said:


> *Punch a man, your fist hits him. Throw a man, the whole world hits him.*
> 
> _Ju-Jitsu- Putting the harm in harmony since 1804_



Heh, these are two great quotes!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 31, 2008)

welcome!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 31, 2008)

welcome to the forum
I think we all have been hit with that addiction in one form or another


----------



## jkembry (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome!  This is an excellent place to hang out and just have some fun.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome *LM* .  MT is indeed full of friendly and knowlegeable people; as you can see above, some even like pie, so guard your stocks carefully. :lol:

For a quick peek at what arts we all do, try visiting the profile for each of us - that'll in most cases give you a broader idea of what we're like as people too.


----------



## lemon_meringue (Jul 31, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Heh, these are two great quotes!



:lol: Thanks! I'll have to make sure I claim the copyright on them now 




tshadowchaser said:


> I think we all have been hit with that addiction in one form or another



Don't worry- I'm sure we'll all get through it together 



Sukerkin said:


> For a quick peek at what arts we all do, try visiting the profile for each of us - that'll in most cases give you a broader idea of what we're like as people too.



Ah, that is indeed a very good idea. Although I think I might know what Stickarts does without going that far :jediduel: lol


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## TridentOne (Jul 31, 2008)

What better place to start than a n00b thread. Everyone starts somewhere I guess. I am working towards my Blue belt in BJJ at my brothers school in VA.

This site seems to have everything.


----------



## morph4me (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello TridentOne, welcome to MT


----------



## lemon_meringue (Aug 1, 2008)

TridentOne said:


> What better place to start than a n00b thread. Everyone starts somewhere I guess. I am working towards my Blue belt in BJJ at my brothers school in VA.
> 
> This site seems to have everything.



Welcome! I'm sure you'll enjoy posting here


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy your stay!!!


----------

